# Spleising av to xDSL-linjer

## cybermanxp

Jeg har to xDSL-linjer inn i huset som jeg ønsker å bruke sammen. Både for å få bedre hastighet og om et xDSL-modem mister "syncen". Er det noen som har en mulig fremgangsmåte. 

Meget takknemlig for svar. 

Bruker Sabayon som er nesten det samme som Gentoo.

 :Idea: 

----------

## hensan

Antingen kan du meka ihop en egen routerburk och koppla båda modemen till den, eller så kan du köpa en "dual-wan" router. Bland annat Xincom tillverkar såna.

----------

